# Metal studs



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok i just got a call from a warehouse for framing and hanging 2 walls 200' long x 30'.high i normally dont do jobs this high. My question is what lenghts do the heavy gauge metal studs come in?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.imperialgroup.ca/userfiles/file/Building Products Catalogue.pdf
There's a little more info in there.
It says sizes are available up to 20'
And also says "Other sizes, lengths and gauges available on request."
There's a number you can call at the bottom, I'm sure they can answer some questions for you.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://www.imperialgroup.ca/userfiles/file/Building Products Catalogue.pdf
> There's a little more info in there.
> It says sizes are available up to 20'
> And also says "Other sizes, lengths and gauges available on request."
> There's a number you can call at the bottom, I'm sure they can answer some questions for you.


 Thanks. I called a few numbers but my suppliers are closed for the day. I hope i can get 30'ers. I need this job to keep my guys going straight through the winter. Lot of steel for sure. I havent done any metal framing in 12 years. It will be nice to get to put the tool belt on and start acting like a carpenter for a week or so.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You should have no problem getting that length might take a few days to get. Depending on gauge you might have to install spazer bars for strength


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've worked on projects where we got 30' structural 3"x8" studs. Call Building Specialties 215-343-7100 .


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

We have used 6" 34' 16 guage.They were to balloon frame exterior walls and we weld clips to the floor steel at each floor.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a question,,, how many sq.ft. OR lin.ft. of metal stud framing should a man get done in one day? 10 ft tall walls.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.phillipsmfg.com/

These guys can make custom orders if you need


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I have a question,,, how many sq.ft. OR lin.ft. of metal stud framing should a man get done in one day? 10 ft tall walls.


 If its not too chopped up a 100' is reasonable, sometimes more if gravy. High pay for a good guy is 4 bucks a foot


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I have a question,,, how many sq.ft. OR lin.ft. of metal stud framing should a man get done in one day? 10 ft tall walls.


I was on a crew once and they wanted to see 100 ft. of wall of day, but the walls were 14', and certainly weren't long straight runs either. Doors, blocking for fastening to pan deck, laying out plates, running to get shot for the Hilti, headers for duct-work, etc. I think it all varies according to how complicated it is.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok i had to order from my supplier from which i have an account I can use. They can get the 30' 6" metal studs. I have to go back to the job and take some measurements and have them pick out the 2 overhead doors or at least the style they will be using. Then I can draw up some plans for the 3 walls. For my price it comes out to 7k for labor for 15,000 of wall, plus they supply materials and 2 scissor lifts. I am not sure what that works out per foot. I hope its enough. Insulate I went 10 cents a foot plus materials, Then i came in at 30 cents to hang 14 footers and a buck ten a foot to tape and prime and finish paint. They supply lifts. i usually charge more for the high stuff but its like 10 below around here and works getting tight. i am really hoping to land this one


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't framed in a couple years but I _*think*_ we had a quota of 600 sqft average per man, welded frames included. It was kinda choppy and wall heights varied. Some days you'd get high footage and some days you woulden't, but you needed to maintain your average.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

We just finished framing offices on the fourth floor, reno job 96 offices all cut up with existing mechanicals to work around. It was 14' to deck, 1180 studs 3 carps and a laborer. I think we had 360 man hours in it.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Boco, on a wall that tall be sure to use a least a 4" deep top track, to allow for movement in the roof assembly. They may call for a 6" track as the retail stores we do have to allow for 3" of deflection in the bar joists. Sounds like a fun job, hope you had a good new years. Enjoy.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Perkcon said:


> Boco, on a wall that tall be sure to use a least a 4" deep top track, to allow for movement in the roof assembly. They may call for a 6" track as the retail stores we do have to allow for 3" of deflection in the bar joists. Sounds like a fun job, hope you had a good new years. Enjoy.


 i just fished up my rough layout. Top and bottom track 6". then 18 gauge 30' x 6". At the 15 ft mark I will use cold bar and clips. Then expansion joints every 30'. I still have to get everything approved but I think its pretty much cut and dry. I aint messing around on this one for the taping. 14 footers and butts boards.:thumbsup: This is my first bid with metal framing so i may have some more questions. Thanks for all the help


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

USE DEFLECTION TRACK!!!!! screw the top track to hold studs on layout then when you top off pull the screws. also on a wall that long put in expansion joints. you can get 30"s even in 25g. We build curtain walls all the time, and an get lengths longer than that. If you dont have the time to wait for special order. bulild a wall out of 20's then put a wall out of 10's on top


----------

